# Cheap supplies for Bug out bag



## Camoevo

Well i am almost done with my Bug out bags. I have 5 people in my famliy so i needed to make 5 packs. I have got

bandaids medical suplies
matches lighters
emergency blankets and ponchoes
sewing kit
and all kinda of other items.

Few places for people on a budget to shop. 
here in LA 
99 cent store have a tons of goodies and decent quality.
big lots
local surplus store here has a ton of deals to
Major Surplus & Survival - Your One Stop Survival Store! (excellent people)
even local gun show for crossroads gun show. 
I bought a vacum sealer to seal the medical stuff for longer shelf life so they dont dry out. 
i am in these packs prob less them 50.00 including packs.
hope this give people new places for less money to try.
just my 2 cents


----------



## The_Blob

one thing I've found at the surplus/junk store locally is thin foam padding, a luxury item to be sure, but having a lightweight portable matress is always nice


----------



## NaeKid

Some things you are welcome to go "cheap" and other things for the BOB you will want to spend good coin on.

You can purchase cheap fire-sticks (Coghlans) to help get a fire going, but, spend good money on a lighter and lighter-fluid and magnesium-starter (and test it out).

Spend good money on a tent because you don't want it to collapse on you in a wind and you don't want it to leak on you in a rain. Go cheap on disposable rain-ponchos or make your own out of large garbage-bags.

Oh ya - spend good money on tools (knives, multi-tool, etc) and don't cheap-out there ... you will come to regret it. Ask me how I know :ignore:


----------



## Camoevo

I agree. Most of the stuff i bought was name brand stuff and the cheap price from those stores. I got bandaid brand stuff and other good labled items. My packs all cost me few good dollars,but i didnt go expensive on the medical stuff cuz i got it at the lesser price at big lots and 99 cent store.


----------



## HozayBuck

Sounds like you doing well and probably ahead of a lot of folks reading your words...:ignore:

NK is very right.. a cheap knife will come back to haunt you !! and stay away from Buck knives unless your a world class knife sharpener... and those are damn few! and a small hand ax is good to have.. aned google "Blast match"... best damn fire starter there is...worth their weight!! in gold!!


----------



## beaster

*BOB info*

Good advice to those who haven't started putting their own BOB together. In the SF Bay Area, The Mountain View in Campbell has good items for reasonable-cheap prices(local surplus shop). Another resource for all is Cheaper Than Dirt - America's Ultimate Shooting Sports Discounter, which some of you probably already know. Anyone else in NoCal know of some good places?

I've been putting a bag together over the last month, and still adding items, but I think I'm close. I've purchased extra items to get a bag together for the wife. Trying to think just essentials and lighter for her bag. Mostly, I think of BOB as more a carry along(in my work van, the family car for road trips, etc.) since I live in an urban area and bugging out may not be the easiest thing to do immediately after the SHTF. I want to be able to get back to my family meeting place, then think about getting out of Dodge.


----------



## Camoevo

i agree. I started getting all the stuff together then when i had most of it i just bought some nice bags and filled them up. I have 3 kids and my wife so it was a X5 thing for me. There are a few things i think we might forget and that is something to protect your eyes. I bought a pair of tactical gogles for $12.00 each and put them in my bags.


----------



## SaskBound

Another option: We've had excellent luck with Mountain Equipment Co-op. I bought a house-brand backpack from them for about $100 (comparable packs were $200 and up at regular sporting goods stores at the time), and it has survived backpacking halfway around the world, numerous flights/ airport luggage carosels (which are hell on anything with lots of straps) general abuse at home when camping / canoeing etc, and it is still in great shape. We have also ordered from their online store, and the prices were good. You have to get a membership, but that only costs $5.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Can those of us down in the States join that Co-op?


----------



## SaskBound

bczoom said:


> Can those of us down in the States join that Co-op?


I took a quick look at the shipping info on the MEC site, and they ship to the US and internationally. However, there are probably some things you can't get, or isn't worth the shipping cost.

here is the site link:

Quality Outdoor Gear & Clothing - Mountain Equipment Co-op (MEC)


----------



## jnrdesertrats

I was reading one of these BoB posts and saw that someone commented about batteries rattling around. A buddy of mine showed me these. PowerPax I also posted it in the review section but this was more on the topic.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Thanks Sask.

I'll look through their site some more.


----------



## SurviveNthrive

the battery carrier is cool. Too bad they don't make them for C123's.


----------



## Nutcase

*Bug out Bag*

I am lucky I only have two people to worry about. I do have a cat but, it may sound cruel but can let him go and fend for himself if we have to.

To start with I recommend a good sturdy military style bag with at least 3-5 days of food/water for each person. Take at least two changes of cloths and depending on weather cold/warm weather items. Good walking shoes is a must! Pack extra socks, some heavy some light. Under no circumstances bug out with sandals!!! Only hiking boots or walking shoes.

Food/water:
I purchased two 72 hour MRE kits from Emergency Essentials plus a few of those emergency water packets. I recommend a hydration pack as well and some good water purification pills, that silver purification product works great. Get some basic cooking items like sterno or a small camping stove with those small propane canisters are great. You can never have too many of those propane canisters of sterno cans. Get a small sterno stoves, they are great and add very little weight.

Have a good supply of water proof matches or learn to make fire the cave-man way.

You can also go to a camping store and get those mountain house food packs, they last a good long time and are actually good. Pick up a M.H. heating pack, good for several meals.

If all else fails learn what wild food it eatable. There are tons of plants and roots that will help in a pinch but you had better know what you're doing before even attempting to live off the land.

Purify ANY water from a stream/river/spring. All natural water sources have bacteria in it and you don't want to be slowed down by dysentery, or worse! Take a few feet of garden host to siphon water.

Don't forget items for your pet.

Medical:
A basic medical kit along with a military field surgical kit is great it has a scalpel and suchers. Take any medication you are taking (at least a month's supply).

Get a small compact basic medical book. An overall survival book if great, mine has things like knot tying and navigation chapters.

There is a TON of info on the net, if you're willing to put in a little effort you can find free info and print it out and keep a book of the info. (what I do).

Basics:
A good compass, flashlight (wind up) an emergency radio (wind up) a good military rain poncho. Get one of those cheap quick to set up military tents and a few of those emergency blankets and hand warmers. Learn to use the compass!

If you have room get those mummy style sleeping bags. They are good to like -20°. If you have a good pack it will have straps at the bottom for the sleeping bag.

Get a good fix bladed knife and a good folding knife. A small rope saw and a good hatchet and machete. I recommend a tomahawk style hatchet, light and strong and has a pry bar attached. My machete has saw teeth on one side.

Take at lest 100' of parachute cord for each person, this stuff is great and extremely versatile. If you live in an extremely mountainous area, have some basic climbing equipment and learn to use it.

Protection/Hunting/Fishing
Get a good hunting rifle and tons and tons of ammo. Get a good reliable hand gun like a Glock. This is great for protection. 9mm BARE MIN! I have a .45 ACP. Don't forget the ammo. A good shotgun with deer slugs and work for hunting as well, range is shorter but if it's all you have&#8230;

If you get a Gun, PLEASE, PLEASE join a local range and PRACTICE!!! The gun is of no use if you can't the ground if you fell on it!!

I also have a small compact fishing pole, net and extra line and hooks. If you have a good heavy stick (walking stick) you can use it with the line and hooks for fishing if you have to.

If all else fails get a good compound bow and hunting arrows. These have the added benefit of being quiet.

 I know this sounds like a lot to carry but believe me if you HAVE to bug out :shtf: you will be damn happy you have it.

I keep a bunch of basic items in my car at all times.

Don't forget to rotate dated items from time to time to be sure you have fresh food if you have to bug out.

I have extra items like two gas masks a Geiger Counter. A chem. Suit is on the wish list.

Always keep in mind, YOU DO NOT WANT TO SEEN/FOUND when bugging out. Have camo color clothing for summer/fall and white for winter. Learn camouflage techniques and basic savaging skills like hand to hand fighting. If things are bad people will try to take what you have.

I have been getting to know my local area, caves, mountains and forests. Find a spot that is out of the way and very defensible. Always have several (someone might already be there). If you have a local park that has restrooms and maintenance buildings, that would be a good spot.
If an emergency happens the highways will be packed with everyone else trying to get out. If you have your stuff ready and can hit the road first you may miss the horde of people who were unprepared.

A few added items if bugging out by car/truck. Take extra gas, oil, anti-freeze. Oil filters, belts and air filters. Keep at lest one spare tire and some of that fix-a-flat. I hate this stuff because if ruins you rims/tires but it beats being taken out by a simple flat tire.

Be sure to keep you car/truck in good running order at all times. I am planning on trading in one of our cars for a truck or jeep. That way it will hold more.

If you buy a truck consider a diesel. Learn to make bio-diesel. The oil is (for now) free. The process can be labor intensive but well worth the effort.

Again, this sounds like a lot but I have been thinking about this for about 5-8 years and have been serious about it for 3 years. I am willing to offer any advice I can to those who are interested. I can share my extended car/emergency kit tips with you if you e-mail me at [email protected]. Use the subject "survival help."

I have tons more in case of an emergency and I decide to hunker down at home.


----------



## JayJay

*Mae-up bags for departmentalizing*

By accident I discovered how great a travel make-up bag is for BOBs....they are clear so you can see everything inside... most have more than one section so you can departmentalize..things not touching...and more than one can hold hygiene,,, one for lighting, etc...one for first aide...you get the idea and I got one years ago and the one today only cost $3 and tomorrow, I need a few more.

They're great. Much better than storage/freeezer bags.


----------



## JayJay

*contacts and solution*

Don't forget contact lens and solution in your BOB...


----------



## SaskDame

I keep needing to redo the BOB's for less weight. By the time I have food (dehydrated) and a change of clothing and some bedding I am close to or over the 10-15% of body weight limit.

We have decided that BOB's need to be considered what one can cary on foot and find another name for the other stuff that would go with if a vehicle were available for use.


----------



## The_Blob

SaskDame said:


> I keep needing to redo the BOB's for less weight. By the time I have food (dehydrated) and a change of clothing and some bedding I am close to or over the 10-15% of body weight limit.


I have a solution for you... get *fatter* :lolsmash:

sorry, I haven't slept in 60+ hrs and _everything_ is funny right now


----------



## NaeKid

SaskDame said:


> I keep needing to redo the BOB's for less weight. By the time I have food (dehydrated) and a change of clothing and some bedding I am close to or over the 10-15% of body weight limit.
> 
> We have decided that BOB's need to be considered what one can cary on foot and find another name for the other stuff that would go with if a vehicle were available for use.


I have vehicle BOB which is seperate from personal BOB. I am trying to expand my personal BOB with better shelter for sleeping on the flat-lands where there are no trees to string-up a hammock or tube-tent. I am wanting a one-man tent that is designed for rock-climbing, but, they are quite pricy so I am saving up my pennies right now.

I plan on testing the tent by placing it in a backpack and travelling across the west on a motorbike and random-camping wherever possible.


----------



## Idaholady

I check my BOB several times a year; taking out old food items and replacing with more current food.(spring, summer and fall) I have to tell ya that that durn bag is getting heavier and heavier. I guess there are things that I just can't live without! LOL I need to go through it again. The items I have in it for are for warmth (emergency blanket), extra soxs, warm hat and ways to start a fire. Then I look at what food I need and how to cook it. Then utensils, seasonings, and clean up stuff. I have several large plastic garbage bags for shelter too. My last is medical supplies; very limited; moleskin, and bandaids. I have knives, paracord and other essentials for camping out.

Since I do some long distance traveling, two or three times a year, I have a large tub with all the necessary supplies for camping out for a while. I also pack a tent from time to time; if I can remember to get it in the truck before I leave.


----------



## Homestead Gal

Our BOB's now weight about 40lbs each. I included a few weather temp. clothing items, extra socks, extra water purification filters/tabs, and additional little stuff to barter with. We also shopped around and one of my favorite websites for surplus items and outdoor gear is http://www.sportsmansguide.com Love that website!


----------



## vguard77

*Emergency Ready Packs*

I was hoping to get some input on the validity of the Ready Pack information as listed on the website below:

Welcome to Living In Readiness Ministries

Is this realistic?

The narrative seems to be very helpful...


----------



## LincTex

Nutcase said:


> Keep some of that fix-a-flat. I hate this stuff because if ruins you rims/tires but it beats being taken out by a simple flat tire.


Don't use that stuff. Use tire plugs (a kit is only $4)

.... and a good quality 12 volt air compressor. H.F. has one that goes on sale once in a while for $20, usually around $35. Do NOT buy a "cheap" 12 volt air compressor. Get a good one.

ALSO - - buy extra valve stems!!!!



Nutcase said:


> If you buy a truck consider a diesel. Learn to make bio-diesel. The oil is (for now) free. The process can be labor intensive but well worth the effort.


Not any more, at least around here. Too much demand for it - - the cafes and restaurants know they can sell it for a premium, and do so. Fryer oil isn't free ANYWHERE.


----------



## BridenSolutions

*Rain Ponchos*



NaeKid said:


> Some things you are welcome to go "cheap" and other things for the BOB you will want to spend good coin on.
> 
> You can purchase cheap fire-sticks (Coghlans) to help get a fire going, but, spend good money on a lighter and lighter-fluid and magnesium-starter (and test it out).
> 
> Spend good money on a tent because you don't want it to collapse on you in a wind and you don't want it to leak on you in a rain. Go cheap on disposable rain-ponchos or make your own out of large garbage-bags.
> 
> Oh ya - spend good money on tools (knives, multi-tool, etc) and don't cheap-out there ... you will come to regret it. Ask me how I know :ignore:


I can personally vouch for the Coghlan $1 emergency rain ponchos. On a recent hike near Banff, the weather turned sour and I pulled a poncho out for a member of our hiking group. A few minutes later, all the rest of us had $1 ponchos on too. Not only did it repel the rain and snow just great, but it provided what a wind barrier as well, raising our body temp's by a few good degrees. Kept us all very comfortable. Never thought those junky looking things would work so well and come in so handy. I'll always carry a few in my BOB.


----------



## NaeKid

Thanks for bringing this thread back up - I need to re-work my BOB again to be motorcycle friendly as my bike has very little storage-space currently. My backpack that I carry to-n-from work is almost a BOB, but, not quite enough.


----------



## neldarez

Homestead Gal said:


> Our BOB's now weight about 40lbs each. I included a few weather temp. clothing items, extra socks, extra water purification filters/tabs, and additional little stuff to barter with. We also shopped around and one of my favorite websites for surplus items and outdoor gear is http://www.sportsmansguide.com Love that website!


I just wanted to comment on your saying: That is awesome and absolutely true. :2thumb:


----------



## ashley8072

Idaholady said:


> I check my BOB several times a year; taking out old food items and replacing with more current food.(spring, summer and fall) I have to tell ya that that durn bag is getting heavier and heavier. I guess there are things that I just can't live without! LOL I need to go through it again. The items I have in it for are for warmth (emergency blanket), extra soxs, warm hat and ways to start a fire. Then I look at what food I need and how to cook it. Then utensils, seasonings, and clean up stuff. I have several large plastic garbage bags for shelter too. My last is medical supplies; very limited; moleskin, and bandaids. I have knives, paracord and other essentials for camping out.


lol! Same here. Every time the bags come out, they get heavier. This week I tore them all apart and focused more on multi-use items. Do I really need this, do I really need that? As a regular backpacker, I can lug all kinds of stuff I would like to have on my back. lol! The same can't go for my girls, so it's bare minimum for them with just a few comfort items. I recently added pill bottles the size of my thumb to each BOB. One is first aid, the other is fishing gear. The bottles are each wrapped with 10ft of duct tape. Also, I've managed to make survival keychains for each bag and eliminated the "looking" process when in need. Now the important items are all together on a lanyard. The only thing that really cost me was the Swiss army knives for each bag at $20 a piece. I was able to get granola bars, crackers, vienna sausages (lg cans) at the Dollar Store on the 10 for $10 shelf. A bag of 50 tealight candles from Walmart for $4 was a great deal for me, cuz I like to have these little things all over when the power goes out. They also make great for warming food up. Academy, I got a small multi-tool that has a small flashlight on it. Very powerful beam for such a small piece. Check Autozone or Oreilys on the counter shelves. They got lots of neat trinkets there for add ons. I bought fingernail clippers at .50 each and a LED flashlight WITH batteries for $2.50.

As far as clothes go, I made the purchase at Academy for the lighweight, waterproof, zip-off pant, swim pants for each of us...excluding the baby. I wear these daily and all year round. Even sledding in 2ft of snow, they were warm with only a pair of longjons on.

There's cheap supplies out there, you just gotta hop stores to find them. lol!


----------

